# observation codes-My office is



## busydawnis (Jul 24, 2009)

My office is in a discussion on whether to use 99217 with codes 99218-99220 on a patient admitted to observation and discharged on a different date.
CCI edits are saying....99217 cannot be billed with the 99218-99220 codes..however, if you read Medicare newsletters, MLN..they say yes 99217 can be billed with 99218-99220..

How are other coders billing these codes? 

Thanks,

Monica


----------



## kbarron (Jul 24, 2009)

We use 99217 for the Observation discharge on a different day. The 99218-99220 is for the first day. To admit and discharge on the same day We use 99234-99236. Hope this helps


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 24, 2009)

When a patient is admitted for observation care for less than 8 hours on the same calendar date, the Initial Observation Care, from CPT code range 99218 – 99220, shall be reported by the physician. The Observation Care Discharge Service, CPT code 99217, shall not be reported for this scenario.

*When a patient is admitted for observation care and then discharged on a different calendar date, the physician shall report Initial Observation Care, from CPT code range 99218 – 99220 and CPT observation care discharge CPT code 99217.*

I imagine the edit you are referring to is for the same day scenario.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

30.6.8


----------



## busydawnis (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you for you reply...I do exactly what you are doing; however, my supervisor is saying that we cannot use the 99217.  I just wanted to get some input from other coders.  Thanks


----------

